# How often do you give heartworm preventative.



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I know it's normally every 4 weeks/1x a month but I thought I had read where some only give 1 every 6 weeks. Since this is my first chi I wasn't sure if it was different for them.
I was getting ready to mark the day on my calendar when she'll be due and wanted to check. She is on interceptor. 
Thanks!


----------



## Darkrose (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm interested in hearing the replies to this as well.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Once a month I split a pill between my 2 little ones. I do this 6 months out of the year.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

keona gets hers monthly but my other dogs get the yearly injection ,i will also be getting keona the injection once she turns 1yr old


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Minnie and Tootsie each get one chewable heartgaurd every 45 days


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Heartworms require specific temperatures to develop enough to infect a dog. 

"The temp must stay above 60 degrees for 30 consecutive days AND nights for the larvae to progress to stage L3 and be passed through the mouthparts of a mosquito to a host animal. If the temperature dips below 57F the maturation is retarded and cannot continue." 

In addition, it's not just EVERY mosquito that carries the microfilia. It's only certain mosquitos. I've seen some sources that say less than 5% of the total mosquito population are infected with the heartworm larvae. So just because your dog is bitten by a mosquito, that doesn't mean that it will be infected.

I think you have to weigh the risks and benefits very carefully. Don't just do what your vet wants you to do (of course they want the income of the tests and the meds), but think and research for yourself before putting a potent insecticide (poison) into your dog every 30 days.

But to answer your question on how often to give the meds .... 

"Due to the length of time the immature heartworm spends in each larval stage, monthly heartworm preventatives are actually 100% effective if given every 45 days and 99% effective if given every 60 days."

Sources:

http://www.holisticvetcenter.com/heartworm-disease.htm

http://www.acreaturecomfort.com/heartworminfo.htm

http://terriermandotcom.blogspot.com/2008/05/billion-dollar-heartworm-scam.html


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Right now, we've been doing once a month, mostly because I'm a bit scared I'd forget otherwise, but I think we are going to be switching to once every 45 days. It makes all of mine sick, and we've tried three different brands now (Iverhart, Heartgaurd Plus & Interceptor). 

We have a low incidence of it here, but I still keep them on the meds year round. Maybe I shouldn't, IDK.

Tracy...when you discuss temperature, you mean outside of the dog, correct? That might be a dumb ? LOL.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Tracy...when you discuss temperature, you mean outside of the dog, correct? That might be a dumb ? LOL.


yes, the outside temperature. LOL!!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm considering switching to every 45 days now too. Will talk to my vet, who is very open and forward thinking in these areas. I hadn't heard it was ok to give it less often. While I don't use flea meds, the fear of heartworm is driven into me from reading those frightening signs at the vets. It's awful how easy it is to take advantage of us because we love our pets.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

foggy said:


> I'm considering switching to every 45 days now too. Will talk to my vet, who is very open and forward thinking in these areas. I hadn't heard it was ok to give it less often. While I don't use flea meds, the fear of heartworm is driven into me from reading those frightening signs at the vets. It's awful how easy it is to take advantage of us because we love our pets.


It will be interesting to hear what your vet says. Most vets tell their clients every 30 days because -

1. Some people can't remember every 45 days so there is better compliance with a 30 day administration.

2. They sell more product if it's given every 30 days.

3. It voids the manufacturer guarantee if you give it less often.

Here's a site where you can check exactly what the manufacturers guarantee covers for the different brands of heartworm medicine. To actually follow all their criteria in order to get reimbursement for a heartworm infection would be almost impossible.

http://www.1800petmeds.com/guarantee_info.jsp


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Wow, i didn't know it was so rare and difficult to get heartworm. I have a friend whos dog actually got it and had quite a hefty vet bill because of it.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

cherper said:


> Wow, i didn't know it was so rare and difficult to get heartworm. I have a friend whos dog actually got it and had quite a hefty vet bill because of it.


I am certainly not saying to not give heartworm meds. But I think it's important to know the risks/benefits of anything to we feed or put on or in our pets!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Tracy, do you use heartworm meds for Brody? Or do you not use them at all?
(Thank you for the link!)



cherper said:


> Wow, i didn't know it was so rare and difficult to get heartworm. I have a friend whos dog actually got it and had quite a hefty vet bill because of it.


I know someone whose dog passed from it which plays into my fear all the more.  It's also been insanely hot and humid here on the east coast and the mosquitoes are having a field day. I know it's still a remote chance, but it's frightening nonetheless.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Very interesting info. I'm going to start going to every 45 days as well, maybe even 60. We live in a very cool climate anyway. I never thought they should get a full dose thatoften anyway. We use heartgaurd plus, my girls have never had any reactions to it whatsoever, I fact....they get very excited when I get it out lol!!

Lori


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Gee, I was feeling guilty for giving heartgard plus every 60 days last year so we've been doing it every 30 days this year. I may switch to 45 days. Though I do split the tab in half since it covers up to 25lbs & none of my pups add up to 25lbs. And none of my pups have ever had a reaction to it thank goodness. My dad & step moms Basset Hound gets horrible diarrhea after she has hers though.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

MChis said:


> Gee, I was feeling guilty for giving heartgard plus every 60 days last year so we've been doing it every 30 days this year. I may switch to 45 days. Though I do split the tab in half since it covers up to 25lbs & none of my pups add up to 25lbs. And none of my pups have ever had a reaction to it thank goodness. My dad & step moms Basset Hound gets horrible diarrhea after she has hers though.


I split the pill in half too, (I use the 6-12 pound tablets from Iverhart which is too much for one of mine) but it's so hard to get it even. What do you use to split yours? I think I need to pick up a razor blade or something because the last time I made a mess of it.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i use the heartgaurd plus chewables. my girls love them. i think its up to 25 pounds. but i give them one each because i thought i read or heard somewhere that the heartworm medicine may not be evenly dispersed in them so if u split them in half one half may not get enough or any medicine, i could be wrong but thats what i thought....


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

foggy said:


> I split the pill in half too, (I use the 6-12 pound tablets from Iverhart which is too much for one of mine) but it's so hard to get it even. What do you use to split yours? I think I need to pick up a razor blade or something because the last time I made a mess of it.


I just use a steak knife & it seems to do the trick pretty well. If one half is bigger than the other I simply give it to one of my bigger pups & the smaller half to one of the smaller.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I think i'm gonna go with 45 days.  Leila has interceptor for 2-10 lbs.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Every 5 weeks. Year round. This winter was cold for us but it's not the norm.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

MChis said:


> I just use a steak knife & it seems to do the trick pretty well. If one half is bigger than the other I simply give it to one of my bigger pups & the smaller half to one of the smaller.


You're better at it than me, I managed to half crush the last one.  Wish they scored the darn things.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

foggy said:


> Tracy, do you use heartworm meds for Brody? Or do you not use them at all?
> (Thank you for the link!)


I use heartguard, the plain one, for Brody every 45 days from June until November, or until the first hard freeze.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> I use heartguard, the plain one, for Brody every 45 days from June until November, or until the first hard freeze.


Thank you. I'm going to consider that schedule as well and mention it to my vet. I'm all for only using what is necessary.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I give my dogs their heartworm medication every 45 days. I just write on my calendar what day they need to get their Iverhart otherwise I won't remember. Not giving HW preventatives every 30 days per the manufacturers instruction will void the warranty but I don't care. I know my dogs are protected and they are tested annually so I stick to my 45 day schedule for both HW and flea/tick prevention. Not only does it help financially but I am also putting toxins into their bodies less frequently. I take my dogs to a holistic vet and she is all for not using chemical flea/tick products but she would never recommend forgoing HW prevention in an area where HW is commonly diagnosed.


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

cherper said:


> Wow, i didn't know it was so rare and difficult to get heartworm. I have a friend whos dog actually got it and had quite a hefty vet bill because of it.


When I lived in Montana I didn't even know dogs needed to be on heartworm preventative, because they are virtually unheard of there. The temperatures are always so cold, and mosquito are scarce. 

Now I live in Illinois and it is a necessity here. It is always so hot and there are mosquitos galore!!! My vet has my two Chis on Interceptor every month, along with K9 Advantix. 

Heartworms are a nasty problem, and I would definitely recommend monthly preventative if you live in a high risk area.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

skwerlylove said:


> When I lived in Montana I didn't even know dogs needed to be on heartworm preventative, because they are virtually unheard of there. The temperatures are always so cold, and mosquito are scarce.


I was quite the opposite! I grew up in a place where HW was a huge problem and always a necessity to have prevention. Moved to western Washington state and asked my vet about getting a year supply of HW preventative and he told me I didn't need it. I was like "WHAT?! Leave my dog unprotected?!" I thought the vet was out of his mind but he was right, HW cases are virtually unheard of in that region and so the dogs out there don't need HW prevention. Boy what I would give to be back out there in the cold and rain again!


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

huskyluv said:


> I was quite the opposite! I grew up in a place where HW was a huge problem and always a necessity to have prevention. Moved to western Washington state and asked my vet about getting a year supply of HW preventative and he told me I didn't need it. I was like "WHAT?! Leave my dog unprotected?!" I thought the vet was out of his mind but he was right, HW cases are virtually unheard of in that region and so the dogs out there don't need HW prevention. Boy what I would give to be back out there in the cold and rain again!


Oh I know! Ah! The northwest! How I miss it!

I know, when I took Elliot in for a checkup and to get her rabies vaccine the vet said she would run a HW test and then get me started on preventative. I gave her a funny look and asked her if that was necessary... I'm sure she thought I was a terrible owner right then! So, after she explained it to me I was like, yep! Give me a years supply! We start today!


----------

